# Nato Watch Strap?



## fredm (Dec 9, 2007)

This may be a silly question but what is the point of the nato strap design?

I have thought about this and I can see no advantage over just threading a strap through the fixed bars.

I don't see the purpose of the bit that sits under the case.

Am I missing something?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

One big plus point is if you break or lose one of your spring pins holding the strap on, you will not lose your watch, or damage it when it falls from your wrist. They are also very strong and durable and waterproof.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The advantage is in the fixed bars not the strap. Fixed bars can't "pop out" like spring bars can.

Using a one piece strap means you won't have the problem of losing the watch if one of the straps fails at the bar end.

the extra piece on the NATO is there in case the buckle breaks.

Having lost or nearly lost watches over the years from sping bar faliure, buckle pin faliure and the strap tearing I would always wear a nato on a watch with fixed bars if ensuring you don't lose the watch for operational reasons is a priority.


----------



## dex (Jan 1, 2008)

The other advantage of a Nato over a conventional one piece is that the watch can't migrate along the strap. For the watch to move round your wrist on a nato the whole strap has to slide round, rather than just the watch.

When the watch is strapped on the outside of a flying jacket etc the strap grips well enough to not rotate at all, but with a normal single piece the weight of the watch, especially when experiencing multiple G, can migrate to where it can get damaged or just be hard to see.


----------



## HikeTheWorld (Jan 5, 2008)

I have found one serious problem with NATO watch straps. If you are using it on a large aviator type watch in excess of 40mm you may find that the clasp will give way and the watch will clatter to the ground, usually crystal side down. You can picture the rest. On a lighter, military sized watch such as MWC, CWC, Traser, etc. NATO straps seem to be fine and have never given me problems.


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

watch can't migrate along the strap is a great point... also the buckles on each side give it an nice balanced look,

and ya if I pin brakes you wont loose the watch...


----------



## dex (Jan 1, 2008)

HikeTheWorld said:


> I have found one serious problem with NATO watch straps. If you are using it on a large aviator type watch in excess of 40mm you may find that the clasp will give way and the watch will clatter to the ground, usually crystal side down. You can picture the rest. On a lighter, military sized watch such as MWC, CWC, Traser, etc. NATO straps seem to be fine and have never given me problems.


I'd think that would depend on the quality of the strap - more a fault than any problem with the design.

I've tried several different brands of Nato strap - including the ones I've had issued with my watches (Seiko 7A28 chrono, and Pulsar conventional quartz) as well as ones bought from several different makers/sellers. The fit, finish and quality varies immensely - I think if I was using the strap on a larger, heavier aviator type watch I'd definitely be wanting one of the higher quality straps.


----------

